# Infuse sur Apple TV (relier un PC)



## Azuby (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir à tous !

J'ai récemment installé Infuse sur mon Apple TV 4K pour essayer de profiter des films et séries dispo sur mon PC fixe

Seulement, j'ai du mal à paramétrer cette application Infuse sur l'Apple TV.
Quand je cherche à "ajouter un partage" (à savoir mon PC), on me demande un utilisateur et un mot de passe. Comment définir initialement un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe pour mon PC sur le réseau ?

Car pour l'instant je n'ai réussi qu'à ajouter un serveur Plex sur mon appli Infuse, c'est un peu frustrant...

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## guytoon48 (10 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Il s’agit du nom et MdP de la session administrateur du PC


----------

